# best power ballad



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

following on from the best song, i thought if this would throw up a different set of answers, so, top 3?
















nearly made it,

aerosmith's I Dont wanna miss a thing, Bon Jovi's Always

 :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Got to be Whitney Houston - I will always love you.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

for power id say
1.celion dion
2.leonna lewis
3.mariah carey
of top of my head


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mott the Hoople, All the Young Doods.

Thin Lizzy, Whiskey in the Jar.

Gary


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

good shout on thin lizzy

led zep immigrant song is awesome imho


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

how did i forget this one???????????????






:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

chargedvr6 said:


> good shout on thin lizzy
> 
> led zep immigrant song is awesome imho
> 
> YouTube - Immigrant Song with lyrics (HQ) Led Zeppelin


Am I the only one curious as to how the Immigrant Song by Zep is a power ballad? The song is about Vikings!

Awesome tune though so I doff my cap to you fine sir.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

ballad sonny... not ballard:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Not an easy topic and one I will have to think about... Off the top of my head, Here I Go Again by Whitesnake has to be well up there.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Aerosmith, Ragdoll is another fave of mine


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> for power id say
> 1.celion dion
> 2.leonna lewis
> 3.mariah carey
> of top of my head





Gary-360 said:


> Aerosmith, Ragdoll is another fave of mine


erm, rag doll's not a ballad, and the others aren't rock - just over produced!

sweet child of mine, poison's "every rose" and "tears of a fool" by wolfsbane...... lol!


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

Rickyboy said:


> Am I the only one curious as to how the Immigrant Song by Zep is a power ballad? The song is about Vikings!
> 
> Awesome tune though so I doff my cap to you fine sir.


look up the word powerfull in a dictionary and john bonhams name will be there


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

yes, but the OP was talking about ballads, not powerfull singers


----------



## Kevin Brown (May 10, 2008)

*Sister Christian by Night Ranger*






*Love Song by Tesla*






*I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing by Aerosmith*


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

I defy anyone to beat this:thumb:


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

Not sure how many of these are power ballads, i always get them confused with 80's rock.
I love driving to this type of music though, but it's not great for getting good MPG 

Some of my favourites though:
AC/DC - Back In Black
Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran
John Parr - St. Elmo's Fire
Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger
Phil Collins/Phillip Baily - Easy Lover
Elton John - I'm Still Standing
Simple Minds - Don't You Forget About Me


----------



## proghead (Sep 4, 2009)

Whitesnake, is this love and deeper the love/now your gone, with steve vai doin the bizz :devil:









Yes, Changes
journey are a good shout you'd need some toto and Van Halen in this mix:thumb:
It Bites, underneath your pillow


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

In The Detail said:


> yes, but the OP was talking about ballads, not powerfull singers


bonham was the drummer lol

define power ballad?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah, missed that - but then what has the drummer got to do with it? Tomas Haake is a powerfull drummer and you wont find Meshuggah under "power ballads" :lol:

power ballad - cheesy american style rock love song. guy wants girl/cant get/gets/she dies


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Having thought about it there is only 1 answer and I cannot belive no one has said it yet.

Bat out of hell.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm reading some of these titles and not exactly sure how some of them are power BALLADS!!!!! lol 

Bat Out of Hell for example isn't a ballad that I'm aware of. If you must mention Meatloaf, I'll be honest I'd reather not, surely 'I would do anything for love' or whatever it's called would be a power ballad??? lol


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

How is Bat out of Hell not a ballad? By every defenition of the Power Ballad term it fits, Almost 10 minutes long, Amazing Guitar solos, an Artist who can blast a track out with enough force to move a truck... Dictionary Definition of a Power Ballad in my book!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> I'm reading some of these titles and not exactly sure how some of them are power BALLADS!!!!! lol
> 
> Bat Out of Hell for example isn't a ballad that I'm aware of. If you must mention Meatloaf, I'll be honest I'd reather not, surely 'I would do anything for love' or whatever it's called would be a power ballad??? lol


I agree with you mate, "Bat Out Of Hell" doesn't fit my definition of power ballad although "I Would Do Anything For Love" does. BOOH is a proper rock song but IWDAFL is more of a cheesy love tune...

...both great though. I hadn't heard BOOH for years until I read this thread - awesome song!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> How is Bat out of Hell not a ballad? By every defenition of the Power Ballad term it fits, Almost 10 minutes long, Amazing Guitar solos, an Artist who can blast a track out with enough force to move a truck... Dictionary Definition of a Power Ballad in my book!


In your book :lol:

It's a rock'n'roll track, not a ballad. Here is a definition of a power ballad -

'From the 1970s the power ballad was developed by rock bands as an emotional song, generally focused on love, delivered with powerful vocals and using rock instruments, particularly electric guitars and drums'.

'Bat Out of Hell' doesn't really fit that criteria haha. Not knocking it as a track personally but it just isn't a ballad. 

If you held up a lighter to that song, you'd end up putting someone in hospital and apparently that's what you're meant to do with a power ballad. :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Foreigner - I wanna know what love is :thumb:


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

in that case may i suggest were going wrong by cream






theres better versions live but i havnt got time to find em


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Just buy a copy of Soft Metal. 

Heart - Alone

Huge vocal, huge drum sound, huge guitarist.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Throbbe said:


> Just buy a copy of Soft Metal.
> 
> *Heart - Alone*
> 
> Huge vocal, huge drum sound, huge guitarist.


that nearly got into my top 3 :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I hate all ballads, "power" or otherwise. :wall:

Sorry.......................................................:tumbleweed:


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Empty rooms by ary moore on the live album...................


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Thunder- Love Walked In





Heart - All I Wanna Do


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great shout on Journey

A couple more..











And a proper old school Greebo ballad...






and to put the cat amongst the pigeons...


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)




----------

